# Crying



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

As of yesterday, sophie(shes about 1 year and 2 months now) has been walking around crying, and its only when she has one of two toys in her mouth. If i throw a ball, or kong, or anything else for her, she doesnt cry. If it is this little stuffed dog, or a little rubber toy thing, she cries all the way to get it, and all the way back. Even if I dont throw it, if she is just walking around with one of those two toys, she cries.. Anyone know?


Also... Im still having issues with her growling and barking at everything... I havnt been able to break it at all.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Jeepers, sorry not a clue. Kirby will pick up a stuffed toy and cry a little when she sees the neighbor and his dog go for a walk but that is really just excitement and doesn't last long.

I'm sure someone will have some ideas for you.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Has she been spayed? I can remember my terrier, around her first season, would carry a toy around and cry. She would also make her bed nest-like and hide the toy. After she was spayed she never did it again.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Has she been spayed? I can remember my terrier, around her first season, would carry a toy around and cry. She would also make her bed nest-like and hide the toy. After she was spayed she never did it again.



no, she hasn't been actually. Maybe that is why!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know much about it but look up 'phantom pregnancy in dogs'. See if Sophie has any other signs and for advice.

Good luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Has she been spayed? I can remember my terrier, around her first season, would carry a toy around and cry. She would also make her bed nest-like and hide the toy. After she was spayed she never did it again.


You beat me to it! I actually had a foster who was spayed when she was in the early phases of pregnancy. The vet didn't realize she was pregnant until they were doing the spay. She carried all of the stuffed toys back to my son's bed and piled them up. She whined the entire time. After a few days the hormones settled down and she stopped doing that. But she still loved to sleep all cuddled up with my son. She was a sweetie!


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

seems phantom pregnancy may be the answer...possibly. She is pretty protective of the toys, and just lays on the couch with them and cries...


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

divinedecadencex said:


> As of yesterday, sophie(shes about 1 year and 2 months now) has been walking around crying, and its only when she has one of two toys in her mouth. If i throw a ball, or kong, or anything else for her, she doesnt cry. If it is this little stuffed dog, or a little rubber toy thing, she cries all the way to get it, and all the way back. Even if I dont throw it, if she is just walking around with one of those two toys, she cries.. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Also... Im still having issues with her growling and barking at everything... I havnt been able to break it at all.


if you figure it out please let me know. i think its a Golden thing. my Roxy is 7 and she will get her rawhide and go from room to room crying the whole time with it in her mouth. D


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Our last female did this and she was spayed at 6 months old. Our current male pup will do the same thing once in a while. I don't think its that uncommon.


----------



## divinedecadencex (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm. Okay. Shes very concerned about the "dog bear" lol. We shall see if she ever stops haha.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh gosh, my Chloe whines over everything, she was spayed at 6 month of age, I think she just likes to whine. Jack will do it with a toy in his mouth when I come home, but he quits after a few minutes, Chloe will go on until I tell her to stop!:doh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

This sounds so cute! Hopefully it's just hormones and they wear off after a while.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey does the same exact thing, she cries with a toy in her mouth. Bailey is spayed and still does it.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Winchester does this when my mom or sister visits. He goes overboard with it. Drives me crazy.


----------

